# Friday nights at COSI:



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Venue will be COSI 6:30 pm -11:00pm 
Dates will be August 10th, 17th, and 24th.
Entry fee will be $10 per fisherman, all are invited to join. Up to 1st 30 anglers. (You may fish with 2 buddies but must declare before peg draw. All will be given 1 number and fish the adjacent pegs.) 
Payout will be 70% to total weight 30% biggest fish.
Peg draw will take place at 6:30 fishing to start right after.
All fish will be wieghed on a single scale and sling by weight master. 
All ohio fishing regulations are in effect.
All foul hooked fish must be returned ASAP and will not be counted.
All fish weighed must be returned to water ASAP. Dead fish will not be wieghed.
NO BFing.
No trebbles, one hook per line.
Landing mats are not mandatory. YET. This rule may change as the venue is all concrete. I may be able to supply a few mats. 
Fish hooked at end of session will have 10minutes to land fish to be counted.

I'm trying to keep this as simple as I can, and I don't want to be hasseled with a bunch of rules spelling out every little detail.

I'll get a flier made up and post a PDF feel free to copy it and post it whereever you like.
If anyone would like to volunteer to be weight master let me know ASAP. If not I will do this job. Weight master will not fish in tournements.

Looking forward to seeing plenty of you guys out there.
Good Luck
Andy


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Forgive me for my lack of knowledge but what is BFing??? Thanks


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah, thats subject to at least two interpretations 

But in this case it means Bowfishing.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I should have known that.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I intentionally overlooked that one...oddly enough "bowfishing" never came to mind. What the hell is wrong with me  

On another note, no fish were caught....only a few light bites. Atleast we all left with the money we came with...


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

BottomBouncer said:


> I intentionally overlooked that one...oddly enough "bowfishing" never came to mind. What the hell is wrong with me
> 
> On another note, no fish were caught....only a few light bites. Atleast we all left with the money we came with...


I thought a bowfisherman showing up at a tournament like that would be a recipe for trouble and that they would know better than to even try...but you never really know about people sometimes.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

where is cosi?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

MSmith2004 said:


> where is cosi?


Downtown Columbus on the westside of the river by the old Central high school, Cosi took over the building and is a science/discovery building now.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

ahh yes. I do think i've heard of it. There is fishing there?


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Fishing for carp can be non stop down there, or, like Friday night...once in a blue moon you'll get :S But there are a lot of :B bot cats and carp, possilbe 'eyes and bass as well.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

They do fish there alot...but from what I have heard fishing there after dark is at your own risk.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah, unless you're with a few other people...I would night fish else where... Even if you're packin'....why put yourself into a bad situation.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I agree 100%


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

is it goin on this friday?


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm not sure. They put all those fire baskets back in the water, so there is very little open area to fish from....

Check on the www.carpanglersgroup.com forum in the ohio valley section. Andy will have updates. I think it may be moved up to Alum. Which is much better, especially for bigger fish.


----------

